# Husqvarna 12530HV



## Warner1

Looking for feedback on this snowblower. The augur blades are solid and I am wondering why as most snowblowers have blades that are open. The blades on this model are black. The one I am looking at had some things that concerned me.
The gear box that attaches to the augur axle seemed to move up and down about an inch. Is that kind of play normal? If this is an issue what can I do to fix it and what is a cost estimate. 
There was also some oil at the base of the engine. Is this something I should be concerned about?
I was told by the owner that he bought it last year but after doing some research, I think it is a 2013 model. It is 291cc and has a Sno King? motor. I currently do not have a serial number.
Just wanted feedback and maybe where I could find some reviews.


----------



## Dauntae

looked up model and it does have a different style auger, Not a bad thing but a little different, As for the gearbox moving up and down, NO not normal and something is worn, Also does it go up and down when running, if so it may have a bent shaft and that can get expensive to repair especially if the impeller is stuck on it as many do get stuck. Searching I found some with black and some with orange augers but this shows the augers the best in the pics I could find.


----------



## Warner1

Dauntae said:


> looked up model and it does have a different style auger, Not a bad thing but a little different, As for the gearbox moving up and down, NO not normal and something is worn, Also does it go up and down when running, if so it may have a bent shaft and that can get expensive to repair especially if the impeller is stuck on it as many do get stuck. Searching I found some with black and some with orange augers but this shows the augers the best in the pics I could find.


Dauntae,

Thank you so much for your information. The snowblower that I am looking at is not in my town and the owner wasn't around when I had a chance to look at it. I am going to look at it again tomorrow and will check to see if the axle is bent. Should there be any play in the front gear box that attaches to the auger axle? The one I looked at has black auger blades and I think it is a 2013 model but I am not sure. I have been searching but can't seem to find any reviews on this model. I was concerned about the different blade style but if you don't think that is a big deal; it does alleviate some of my concern about that issue. My question would be why they would design it that way, especially because it seems that Husqvarna went back to a more traditional blade style on the newer models?
Again, thank you for your feedback and I would appreciate any more insight or information that you could provide me with as it seems that you know your stuff when it comes to snowblowers. The owner is willing to take $650.00 cash for it and I think that seems fairly reasonable for this model. Thoughts? 
I forgot to ask about the engine, which I think is a Snow King? Does anyone know anything about this engine? Is it reliable, etc. ?


----------



## JLawrence08648

Such a newer snowblower with problems. Are you able and have the tools to deal with this? If there's impeller problems, do you have a puller? Oxy acet equipment? If the metal around the hearing is torn, destroyed, do you have MIG? If you need to go elsewhere for repairs it can be expensive. Why is he getting rid of it? Got another machine? Why? What was wrong with this one? Why is he getting rid of this at this time! It's winter! Maybe he knows! Scary. At $450 it may not be worth it if you have to go somewhere else for repairs. If the almost worst case, what I'm saying is right, and Dauntae, $250 would be fair. You have to have lee room, you don't have that at $650.


----------



## barney

You would be advised to look up and watch a Youtube video by Donyboy73 entitled "What to look for when buying a used snowblower" or words to that effect.


----------



## Dauntae

I agree that $650 is way too high for that blower, Even if in good shape needing nothing I would not pay $650 as it's a bit used and the fact that there are issues I would pass on this one.


----------



## Warner1

All good information. I have worked on many motorcycle engines but have not worked on a snowblower and do not have the tools that were previously mentioned. The guy is selling it because he has a lawn and snow removal business. I asked the same question as to why he was selling it.
He said that it was taking too long to do his jobs with the snowblower. He has a skid loader and I saw his new machine which is a walk behind. It has thick, wide brushes and looks like a really nice machine. 
I confirmed with the store that he bought it last year but I think it was a holdover and a 2013 model. I finally did get some numbers:
Product # 961930072 00 Serial #090211M 000425 Model #12530HV

The mechanic said that from the gear box that attaches to the auger that there is about a 1/2" of play up and down and side to side.

I am assuming that I can go to the Husqvarna website to get more information on this machine, but would appreciate any advice or any other sites. Thank you.


----------



## Warner1

Watched it, thank you. Had some good tips on what to look for in a used snowblower.


----------

